# the top scoring aces of ww2 country by country.



## jrk (Sep 6, 2005)

erich hartmann german 352 kills
eino juutilainen finnish 94 kills
hiroyoshi nishizawa japanese 87 kills killed 26th october 1944
ivan kozhedub russian 62 kills
prince constantine cantacuzenne romanian 60 kills
marmaduke *pat* pattle south african 51 kills kia 20/4/41
richard bong american 40 kills
mato dukovac croatian 40 kills
james johnson british 38 kills
deszo szentgyiorgyi hungarian 34 kills 
jan rezoak slovakian 32 kills
george beurling canadian 31 kills
clive caldwell australian 29 kills
colin gray new zealander 28 kills
adriano visconti italian 26 kills killed 29th april 1945
marcel albert* french 23 kills
stanislaw skalski polish 22 kills
karel kuttelwascher czech 18 kills
svein heglund norwegian 15 kills
li kwei-tan chinese 12 kills
kaj birksted danish 11 kills
yvan georges du monceau de bergandel belgian 8 kills
cudomir toplodolski bulgarian 8 kills

*marcel albert has been placed as the top french scorer as i recently had an argument with erich over pierre clostermanns claims.

pilots level on the number of kills have been placed in alphabetical order.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 6, 2005)

Some sources list Beurling with 32. I've even seen some say 29, but 31/32 seems to be the consencus. Those that say 29 I think are only counting the planes he downed while in RAF service. He also flew with the RCAF for a bit after that, where he apparently downed one or two more.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jan 7, 2006)

u 4got my country...  
i know our first ace shot down 5 japanese planes.... WITH A PEASHOOTER (p-26)


----------



## me262 (Jan 8, 2006)

...


----------



## CurzonDax (Jan 25, 2006)

Also there are some sources that list Franco Lucchini as the top scoring Italian ace. 

:{)


----------



## evangilder (Jan 25, 2006)

loomaluftwaffe said:


> u 4got my country...
> i know our first ace shot down 5 japanese planes.... WITH A PEASHOOTER (p-26)



Then feel free to add the info to this thread. Considering what they had to work with, the Filipinos did an amazing job. Takes some real courage to face down a modern Japanese plane in a P-26!


----------



## CurzonDax (Jan 25, 2006)

Hell yea! Cojones de Hacero! O yea considering that in '41-2 the Peasooter was just that. 

:{)


----------



## v2 (Jan 26, 2006)

me262 said:


> jan poniatowski, poland, 36 kills


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 28, 2006)

Good list so far though.


----------



## rebel8303 (Jan 28, 2006)

Check this list I have found. I don't know if there are any mistakes though


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jan 28, 2006)

ok, Jesus Villamor, the first filipino ace, 5 planes shot down with a P-26.
he hot down Zeroes and Bettys, thats what it said in an article, they named the main Philippine Airforce Base after him.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 29, 2006)

Well for using a P-26 that is pretty damn good.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 29, 2006)

I think that is pretty amazing.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 29, 2006)

So do I.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 29, 2006)

Me too.


----------



## CurzonDax (Jan 29, 2006)

COJONES DE HACERO!!!! 

:{)


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 29, 2006)

Why is Marmaduke "Pat" Pattle's score always obscured?!? If he did have 50 kills at the time of his death, this shows that allied fighter pilots were definitely "on par" numbers-wise with the best of the Luftwaffe!!!


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Feb 2, 2006)

CurzonDax said:


> COJONES DE HACERO!!!!
> 
> :{)


would you mind to tell me what that means?


----------



## CurzonDax (Feb 2, 2006)

loomaluftwaffe said:


> CurzonDax said:
> 
> 
> > COJONES DE HACERO!!!!
> ...



Balls of Steel in Spainsh.

:{)


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Feb 3, 2006)

u means u need 2 fly the P-26 with ur balls?


----------



## markoes (Feb 3, 2006)

De highest scoring dutch ace was not lt. col. van arkel but Bob van der stok with 6 confirmed kills. and 5 probably.

His stories reads like a child's book. He took part in the fighting in may 1940 when Holland was invaded. In 4 day's he damaged 1 109 and propaly destroyed another. (Number of 109 where destroyed, including the leader, that day but because of the heavy fighting no one know who shot who down) after Holland surrendered he tried to escape to England his 3 attempt was finally successful. 

He wanted to return as a spy, but the dutch royal family persuaded him to join the RAF. Because of his combat experience he was immediately signed to N0 91 squadron. There he destroys 2 he111 but because the planes vanished in the ocean he was not credited with those kills, only listed a probably. Later he scored a 109 and a h111. The last plane was severed in 2 when he shot the tail clean off. 

After that he transferred to N0 41 squadron saving his sqaudronleaders life by sweeping a 109 off his tail on one off his first flights. His scores climbed bagging a 109 and a fw190. After he destroyed another 190 and probably another He was promoted to flight lieutenant. But than the shit happens he was bounced by a fw 190 in July 14 1942 and was forced to bail over France. His captured called him a rookie because he had only 5/6 kills. he Became a pow in stuflagg III. 

Yeah the pow camp form the great escape. he was one of only 3 man who were able to return to England after the great escape. When back in England he secretly took part in some sorties of No 41 sq as second in command behind frank vaught. later signed to another sq he claimed another fw 190 and again 1 probably. in 1944 he became squadron leader of 322 dutch squadron. 

in short this is the life of bob van der stok also know as bram van der stok 
or Bob vanderstok when he bacame a us citizen 9where he work for NASA  .


----------



## markoes (Feb 3, 2006)

oe i forgot he flew the foker d21 and the spitfire


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 4, 2006)

loomaluftwaffe said:


> u means u need 2 fly the P-26 with ur balls?


----------



## markoes (Feb 5, 2006)

All small country's (in ww2) around the world should have big balls to take on the enemy (japs or german) with outdated aircraft an totally outnumbered. Respect...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Feb 6, 2006)

if the philippines is a small country then the UK and Japan should be considered "small"


----------



## CurzonDax (Feb 6, 2006)

If you count ALL of the outlying islands, the Phillipines is really not that small.

:{)


----------



## markoes (Feb 7, 2006)

i stand corrected. 

what i tried to say was you need big balls when you go out fighting a enemy totally outnumbered every single time because you re air force is to small outdated


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Feb 8, 2006)

so u need big balls, not balls of steel


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 10, 2006)

LOL


----------



## Pisis (Apr 21, 2006)

*Top scoring Czechoslovak ace:* 
Official: S/Ldr Karel M. Kuttelwascher, DFC&Bar, No. 1 Squadron RAF, Hurricane Mk.IIc - 20 kills 
Unofficial: Sgt. Josef František, DFM&Bar, No. 303 (Polish) Squadron RAF, Hurricane Mk.Ia - 28 kills


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 21, 2006)

I find the #'s for Frantisek to be the Officially scored leader in kills for Czech.... Atleast 5 years ago, Kuttelwaschers' name was removed from the top spot, officially...


----------



## Pisis (Apr 23, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> I find the #'s for Frantisek to be the Officially scored leader in kills for Czech.... Atleast 5 years ago, Kuttelwaschers' name was removed from the top spot, officially...


Hmmm, strange. Where did you read that? I didn't know anytjing like this happened... I'd know if the unclear facts about František's campiagn in France would have been discovered. Otherwise he can't be on top, *officialy*. Unoficcialy, I believe he had really some 30 victories, he was an amzing pilot... I'll try to find that out.


----------

